# Fighting/Sparring Helmets with "High-Tech" Materials?



## K Williams (Oct 4, 2010)

Are there any companies making stick sparring helmets that are made with closed cell foam(similar to what you'd find in a motorcycle jacket), better face cage mounts, and a better fit...something that doesn't pop up over your chin/nose while fighting?


----------



## First Action (Oct 4, 2010)

Try this link https://www.wholesalemartialartsequipment.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_14&products_id=219&zenid=a116c945f14a2b48908c6cd37c64220a


----------



## Blindside (Oct 4, 2010)

K Williams said:


> Are there any companies making stick sparring helmets that are made with closed cell foam(similar to what you'd find in a motorcycle jacket), better face cage mounts, and a better fit...something that doesn't pop up over your chin/nose while fighting?


 
Are you thinking for rattan or for padded stick sparring?


----------



## geezer (Oct 4, 2010)

I picked up a couple of used lacrosse helmets at a used sporting goods store. They provide a lot of protection, really stay put on your head and cost me very little. In fact they probably give _too much_ protection and can lead to careless or risky tactics. Their only other weakness is that the grid on the front can allow stabs with bare rattan to get through... but it wasn't a problem with padded sticks. So we also have some old fencing masks...but those buggers _don't_ stay on well when hit, punched or pulled.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 4, 2010)

The best gear I have worn was the Blauer High Gear helmet, but I can't afford that pricetag.  It still had fogging issues that I wasn't a big fan of though.


----------



## K Williams (Oct 4, 2010)

Blindside said:


> Are you thinking for rattan or for padded stick sparring?


 
Rattan.


----------



## K Williams (Oct 4, 2010)

Blindside said:


> The best gear I have worn was the Blauer High Gear helmet, but I can't afford that pricetag. It still had fogging issues that I wasn't a big fan of though.


 
Wow! That is expensive. Over $400 including the neck padding.  And hopefully they use thick leather or it could be torn on the first strike. That would suck..


----------



## K Williams (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone used this helmet by ProForce?

http://www.martialartsequipmentdire...Face-Cage-p/thunder-padded-comb-headguard.htm


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 17, 2010)

Umm, why reinvent the wheel? Why not just use a Kendo Men??


----------



## Carol (Oct 17, 2010)

I use a hockey helmet similar to this:

http://www.amazon.com/Mission-M1501...7O/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1287366052&sr=8-13


----------



## Blindside (Oct 17, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Umm, why reinvent the wheel? Why not just use a Kendo Men??



A combination of not wanting too much protection and having an item that would be more help than hindrance when the fight closes to clinch/grappling ranges.


----------

